# ICE but still way cool!



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting. I was wondering how the steering could hold up. Looked like it would be under a lot of stress.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL, loved it.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

That thing is WAY cool. Kinda makes me want one too.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Has he got front brakes to hold it for the wheel spins?

I could put my 12" motor in my tractor in the next incarnation....


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

No front brakes but they have independent rear brakes..left and right.
So you can see that he is only spinning one rear wheel at a time on the road.
Crazy fun machine though..but i would go for a wider wheel base if it were me on top of it.


----------



## RE Farmer (Aug 8, 2009)

Personally, this is the way I would go if I wanted to hot rod my tractor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEPxN0DcgZ4

Has a much better sound. Then again, I normally use a PLOW to bust sod not tire lugs.


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

this is it for me.. It looks pretty much stock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfI9FLnc3Lg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

There is always this sort of thing.


----------

